# Aston Martin V8 Vantage - Onyx Black



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

*AMDetails - Aston Martin V8 Vantage - Onyx Black - Correction Detail*










This lovely Aston Martin V8 Vantage came to us through a local business man who had recently purchased it knowing the poor condition of the paint. We were then set the task of improving the appearance of the vehicle and to use it as a demonstration of what can be achieved as they had other vehicles which may require the same treatment. So the date was set and early one gloomy moray morning the v8 rumbled in to AMDetails HQ.

Due to how busy we have been this was actually written and pictures taken early August.

So on to the Matt.





































Usual grave yard for this time of year!




























General road grime and brake dust. Nothing to untoward.














































A lot of grime in the window sills and seals. There is even damage to the glass from previous harsh attempts to remove this green residue. Why do people think rub hard and it will be removed? It's all about Product selection. We removed this easily with some Citrus APC and a soft haired detailing brush.

Fuel cap also shows some signs that this vehicle has been sat for a while....





































Engine bay was not that grubby. all that was required was a good soaking in Citrus APC and a quick going over with a 1 " Detailing Brush




























The wheels were first cleaned with acid free wheel cleaner & fine hair brushes, Then the Tar and Iron deposits were removed leaving the wheels as clean as possible without going in to a wheels of detail.




























Then it was on to the vehicle cleaning. First a good coating of Foam.














































Followed by the two bucket method



















We then decontaminated the body work. Tar and Iron deposits removed chemically and then on to claying with a Soft Clay Bar










After all the decontamination stages we then did one final snow foam and rinse cycle to make sure all the chemical residue was removed.










Then the Aston was brought inside. Blown dry and then taped up ready for machining. Next up are a series of 50/50s and Before / Afters.













































































































Some shots showing the difference with the natural light from the roof. Amazing to think how 'Grey' The defects had made the paint.



















One of the really bad areas was the boot. but after a good few cycles we finally reached a level we were happy with.























































On the passenger's side we started to find some horrific pigtail style defects. Bit difficult to picture but I hope you get the idea.





































Some more random 50/50's














































Wax curing shot.










Then we finished all the finer details. To be left with this for customer collection.









































































Once again Thank you For looking.

Please do check out our social media feeds.
And our website all found in the footer.

AMDetails Team


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Those final shots are amazing! Amazing machine


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic what a great look, some good results.

John THt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning! Great results and a huge improvement!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Massive improvements! Looks fantastic now, great work as always


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice job, paint was really dull. I bet the owner was happy when he picked it up 

May I ask where you got the wash matt? Feel free to send a pm.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good indeed bud. Astons look amazing once machined and sealed ..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome work bud


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:
The Aston looks really glossy:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..looks good.glassy finish..like it..


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate. I trust you got the extra work ?


----------



## Calum90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work. Looks brilliant the owner must have been happy with that.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Ebbe J said:


> Nice job, paint was really dull. I bet the owner was happy when he picked it up
> 
> May I ask where you got the wash matt? Feel free to send a pm.
> 
> ...


Its a Chemical guys pad. Does the job but we require a more robust model now. as we roll it up every day. its begining to tare and rip. after 6 months.

Al


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

great job :doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome work, some great depth to the paint now.
Also like the way you use three photo's, one before, 50/50 and then finished work.

Kev


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning machine, lovely after pics, top work guys. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

Top work m8 typical aston with pig tails and sanding marks left in it


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Alan


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

amazing work as always alan  looks amazing


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A very tidy transformation chaps, nice work:thumb: Cant beat onyx black in all its glory


----------



## Prgreer (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks amazing.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Awesome work, some great depth to the paint now.
> Also like the way you use three photo's, one before, 50/50 and then finished work.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev,

To be honest the pictures are still not the quality we want.

Some more equipment required and some better skills with the manual focus.

But its all part of the branding, Which we are also giving an overhaul soon.

Thanks
Alan :thumb:


----------

